

Ask HN: Should Freelance Programmers/Consultants Pay a Referral fee? - AnonQuestioner

Hi HN, I've been doing freelance programming and web development for a few years now, and for the first time my pipeline of future work seems to be running dry.<p>What are some good ways to find new clients?  Would it be worth paying a referral fee?  How much is typical?  Would it be worth offering such a fee to recruiters?
======
allwein
Start by reaching out to your past and existing clients and tell them that
you're looking for referrals.

Assuming you've done good work, you'll get a contact and a built-in
recommendation.

~~~
AnonQuestioner
That's good advice. I guess it can't hurt to try.

------
Jem
Do you do PHP? I've had loads of interest in my services as a freelance PHP
developer but don't have the time to take them on.

~~~
AnonQuestioner
I sent you an email from your website but I never heard back.

~~~
Jem
Sorry, been unwell. Replied just now.

